# New RS3



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Toyed with waiting for one of these before buying the TTRS.
http://m.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a3/new_rs3 ... llery.html
Having had a good look round the TT Mk3 again today its so similar, except the dash, that I'm happy a bought the Mk2 RS.
Anyone tempted by the RS3? Just looks too bland to me.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

The RS3 only appeals to me for the engine.

As you say, it looks bland, not out there enough and 5 doors.... :/


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks too ordinary and too many doors and dislike the interior with the sticky-up screen. A great shame as, after over 3 years with my current TTRS, I was anticipating trying one of these until the next TTRS. Can't have one of these though, Audi have lost the plot with this, it just doesn't look like an RS.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I personally prefer the 5 door 'Wolf in Sheeps' Clothes' look and that goes for the RS4/RS6 as well. I far prefer the estate version as opposed to the saloon, but its all immaterial because I would find it hard to justify the running costs.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Very tempted and I'm trying to sort out how soon I can afford one.

Prices released and taking orders for July deliveries in March with demonstrators out in June. I just can't commit to anything until I've seen in the flesh


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

I placed a Deposit early September should get 1st Customer Car from Stafford Audi Not sure whether I'll sell the TTRS or carry on running 2 Cars Had couple of Gen 1 Cars and loved them so sure the New one will be Great.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Dealer Just Confirmed OTR Price @ £39950.00


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the look of the saloon version, would lover to see that in RS3 form


----------

